# unusual color no? (also NJ apbt available)



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

my friend that introduced me to APBTs by coincidence has a direct full brother to my samson ..... he is about 7 months or so older (same father and mother just diff litter)

anyways, he has a great color combo....lighter than most ive seen with similar colors....and past few weeks his black nose started changing to a red nose lol

what color would u guys say he is????










he is about 16 months old..... also due to unforeseen circumstances she will be placing this dog in a good home as soon as a good candidate appears..... she isn't trying to make a buck....just place him in a good home so he is a happy camper. i would take him in a heartbeat but im afraid of what could happen having 2 unaltered males eventually, if anyone is interested..... BUT HAS TO BE AN INSIDE DOG. pm me. (not really a sale.....more like a good home placement)


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Buck skin..


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

buck skin??? i must look this up....cuz ive never seen another apbt with that color...always a lil darker....in person he is alot lighter in color


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yep Buck skin /white marking.http://www.adbadog.com/p_gallary.asp?aid=5&pid=127


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

i think he looks like a red fawn. 

if his nose is back but turning red he may have a "snow nose"


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

im curious about snow nose, since my girls nose is kinda two different colors, would that be considered a snow nose? lol

shes the girl in my sig far left


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Definitely could be snow nose. Snow nose is due to the colder weather and clears up when it warms up again.Could also be ee yellow
This dog is a ee yellow , when he was younger black nose 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [207896] :: 'PR' MIAKODAS ABOVENBEYOND OF JOLIB








Him older


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

oh snap it changes color, bad ass!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

There are no unusual or rare colors on the APBT. I've seen plenty of dogs that color. Nice looking boy. I hope he gets a great home. I actually posted to you about snow nose in the thread awhile back where you posted about it as well as a couple of other things it could be...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Forgot to ask.... What bloodline is this dog??? Is he in north or south NJ?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> *There are no unusual or rare colors on the APBT. *I've seen plenty of dogs that color. Nice looking boy. I hope he gets a great home. I actually posted to you about snow nose in the thread awhile back where you posted about it as well as a couple of other things it could be...


:goodpost:

I have seen this in A LOT of dogs.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

dog was placed in a home with husband and wife and one child. 

he was in hillsborough ..... 

as far as bloodlines.... this shows u how much i know.... his pedigree is identical to my owns....and i have to look em up. 

im not that savvy haha


----------

